# Need help with Proc code



## 99446046 (Sep 8, 2009)

patient had done a laparoscopy, removal of impacted IUD, perforated the uterus and also had a mole removed at the same time. What Procedure codes should i use?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 15, 2009)

*Need op report*

Please post the scrubbed op report to get a correct response.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Valerie813 (Sep 16, 2009)

Did the surgeon perforate the uterus during the procedure- and repaired it?  Where was the mole removed from?  You may have up to 3 codes.  Need more info.


----------



## 99446046 (Sep 16, 2009)

when they placed the IUD, it moved and perforated the uterus. They then had to perform surgery on the pt Lap. Then the mole was removed from her abdominal wall?


----------



## Valerie813 (Sep 16, 2009)

you would use 58578 (unlisted lap of uterus since there is no specific lap repair of perforated uterus) attach notes to the claim-- and mole removal will depend on size- look in the codes that start with 11400.


----------

